# Channels



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Anybody been out catching them? Seems like the daytime and evening bite has been hot recently. Bite has slowed dramatically after about 10pm for me. All on cut shad and chubs. 

Also thinking about trying Madison Lake for cats this weekend. I'm sure it will be muddy but we'll see how it goes. Never fished it before but heard it has a pretty good early channel bite being so shallow.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nis1 (Mar 12, 2014)

Been hitting them pretty good at Nimisila on chicken livers. These were from Thursday and Friday (4/24 and 4/25) not monsters but they would be great eaters if we were keeping them. All were probably 2-4 lbs.


----------



## tk1fisherman (Aug 16, 2012)

We caught a few on the Scioto on Sunday .. all on cut bait . But with all this rain it will be a few before I can fish it again.


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Been doing really well on cut bluegill. The bight has been strong till about 2 am for me. I am fishing smaller lakes that are a little warmer. Went to saltfork saturday night and the water was probably 5-10 degrees colder then the lake I fished the night before.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I caught 15 channels on saturday on the scioto from 1 PM to 6 PM. Was planning to hit it again during the week but way too much rain.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

What kind of water did you get them in Rusty? I like hopping log jams in the Scioto but haven't hit the river yet this year. I'm guessing they may be in the shallow warmer water this time of year? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Long Stretch of threes along a run just below a riffle. Mostly 4 to 6 ft deep. Just working my way through the wood in the kayak. It is a spot that put out channels and small to medium flathead all last summer.


----------

